# Can anyone tell me where to buy this specialty wood product?



## deparrott (Aug 19, 2012)

I saw this wood product on TV a while back. The host called it "Wildwood" but I haven't been able to find it. Thought I'd ask the group here for some help and also opinions if they have used it before.

Thanks


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I did some searching and could not find any information on wildwood in that form. I could not find any easy
way to contact Scott or Susie Phillips, but it you or someone could get in touch with him, he might be able
to help you.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

De

If you are refering to the wood in the picture, it is multiples of wood glued together then cut and glued again then cut again and glued again. Long process but looks great.

Arlin

PS - I could not click on the link to watch.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's links to a couple of similar ideas, different brands:

http://www.gvwp.net/products/395-super-laminated-bowl-blank.aspx

and Strata-Blanks. I think one of the pen turning sites used to sell this brand, but they quit?
http://timberturners.com/inc/sdetail/15333


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is the episode 2004: segmented turnings, do not mention a vendor's name or wood used to make that blank.

http://video.wbgu.org/video/2342239083/

Nothing really special about that wood or blank. Have not found a vendor selling anything like that one. Suggest make your own out of favorite contrasting woods and have fun with it.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

That product is available in my scrap bin!!! (Some assembly required)
;-)


----------



## deparrott (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks guys for the suggestions…

The photo I posted was not a link but just a picture so that you could see the product.

Don't think I have the skill set to make a glue up that precise.

I looked but couldn't find a way to contact Scott or his show but do agree that would be the ideal way to find out about this product.

Thanks JustJoe, I liked the second one.

Still looking…


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Really do not like "American Woodshop," show for same reason these people expressed.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/9026

I do not know for sure but assume that fellow teaching segment turning in that episode made the "wildwood blank."


----------



## deparrott (Aug 19, 2012)

The turner on that episode was Bill Sands. I couldn't fine a contact for him either.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I had to join Codgerlodge to do it, but I have sent an email to Bill Sands, will let you know if I learn anything.


----------



## deparrott (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you Bluepine38. I will will be waiting.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bill Sands said they edited those shows heavily and that Susie did not make anything while he was there, but
he gave an email address for Scott. Sent an email and got a prompt response saying that Wildwood went out
of business shortly after the show aired and the product is no longer available. Guess we will have to make
our own.


----------



## deparrott (Aug 19, 2012)

You did a great job tracking an answer for me. Thank you so much. Evidently the show I was watching was a bit dated. You are right, We'll have to make our own.

Thanks again.


----------

